# From Wellness Core to Kibbles n Bits...



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, I've been taking a break lately for many reasons - I am quite busy with school.

And ontop of that, we have pretty much literally went bankrupt. If we want to continue to feed the dogs, we have to get their food from the closest place possible (Food Lion) and the cheapest food. And that, my friends, is kibbles n bits.

What a nightmare... I nearly died when I saw the label. How dare they market this... this... junk. The bad thing is, Ember can actually chew it (she could barely chew the WC) and she LOVES it. It took us nearly a year of our Beagle half-way starving himself to eat anything else but that food once he was on it.

I am seriously worried - but I guess it can't be helped, there's nothing I can do about it. And that's why I feel so mad at myself...

What is the best brand you can get in the grocery store that is about the same price as Kibbles n Bits? I'd say probably Alpo... it's a bit cheaper and a little better quality. I hate feeding the dogs 1-star dry but... I can't control it. The best I could do is get a food same price that's a little better, and my mom may not even allow that... what should I do, y'all?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would do exactly what you said. Do some research and try to get the highest rated food in your price range. I would also be on the lookout for coupons and free samples. You can only do what you can do.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I would do exactly what you said. Do some research and try to get the highest rated food in your price range. I would also be on the lookout for coupons and free samples. You can only do what you can do.


I am doing some research for prices, and it seems that the grocery store brand is one of the more decent foods in that price range... which is kind of sad considering it's not too great. Purina would be a better choice, as well as Sam's Club brand of dog food if they'll eat it... I guess I'll just try my best. Thanks.


----------



## NefariousCupcake (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been there. Have you noticed that kibbles n bits smells EXACTLY like mcdonalds? haha. If you have an mvp card for food lion, you can actually go online and load coupons onto it so you don't have to worry about forgetting them at home. Try "purina one beyond" it's in the $15-$20 range for a big bag and the best quality I've found at food lion myself. Mine are fond of the lamb variety. No grains or dye in it if I remember right.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

NefariousCupcake said:


> I've been there. Have you noticed that kibbles n bits smells EXACTLY like mcdonalds? haha. If you have an mvp card for food lion, you can actually go online and load coupons onto it so you don't have to worry about forgetting them at home. Try "purina one beyond" it's in the $15-$20 range for a big bag and the best quality I've found at food lion myself. Mine are fond of the lamb variety. No grains or dye in it if I remember right.


Practically worse than McDonald's as it kinda smells good to me, it's my favorite food (I know I'm a bad girl, but I eat it so much it just tastes so good. Mom gets it alot, lol) but after sniffing quality food K&B seriously reeks... ugh..
We've tried that one before, Ember hates it lol.

Though Kibbles n Bits is easy for Ember to eat, I am leaning toward Simply Right EXCEED (Sam's Club brand) or plain old Purina brands, as they are a step up from K&B.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm considering these:

Simply Right

Purina One SmartBlend Dog Food | Review and Rating

and they are eating

Kibbles 'n Bits Dog Food | Review and Rating

Out of these three (including KB) which is the lesser of evils?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think by just looking at the reviews I would choose Purina One over the other two. The other two are 1 star and Purina One is a 2 star dog food according to Dog Food Advisor.

I hope things get better for you soon I know it can be tough at times but I am sure you will come out on top in the end!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Many moons ago I used to feed my dog at the time Kibbles N Bits. Couldn't believe how much he loved this food. After a few years of feeding the food, I couldn't figure out why he wasn't gaining weight. He was so skinny. Come to find out that Kibbles N Bits is all sugar. No wonder they love it. I was starving my poor boy to death. I tore my heart out when I found out, because I remember him being "starving" all the time; not just the dog thing of them wanting snacks, but HUNGRY constantly. Anyway, I totally understand your situation, and I would definitely look into a different food that would be more filling for your babies.
I really wanted to go around to all the stores that carry Kibbles N Bits & post a sign not to buy this food. 
If you go to Petsmart or one of those stores, you can find a little better quality food for about the same or maybe a little higher price than the local stores.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

As far as grocery store brands go I would chose Purina one, there's plenty of breeders feeding it.
Don't feel badly! you have to buy what you can afford! as much as we like to humanize our little monsters they are still animals at the end of the day, and have a very different digestive system than we do! 

I'm sure your situation will change!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Chicken soup for the soul dog food might be a feasible answer it's carried at Wally World. Even though it was recalled earlier this year for salmonella.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Alot of breeders feed Purina. Purina was 'raked over the coals' years ago, and a woman I heard from (Bonnie's breeder), said that now everything is done up to standards and more, but they can't shake what happened years ago? I have just reached the end also, and am filing for bankrupsy too. I just changed the dog's food to the cheapest grain free that the dog store had. $20.00 less than what I was paying for NOW.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

Purina One makes a food called Purina one beyond, they have a chicken and oatmeal formula thats actually a pretty decent food for something from the grocery store and its pretty cheap. Not kibbles and bits cheap, but you also dont have to feed as much of it, so works out about the same price. Unlike the other Purina one formulas, the one beyond has no corn or wheat. Its not a top of the line food, but its pretty good for something cheap from the grocery store. If you have a tractor supply close, there are some other brands that cost around $1 a pound that are actually really good foods too, its just that only tractor supply carries them

INGREDIENTS: Chicken, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole oat meal, whole barley, soybean meal, whole brown rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), dried beet pulp, dried egg product, natural flavor, fish oil, caramel color, salt, dried carrots, dried tomatoes, dried apples, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. B-4280


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I also recommend Purina ONE Beyond. It is priced very similar to Kibbles N Bits too.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

After a discussion with mom, she agreed to try the Simply Right dog food. It's a step up from K&B. I discussed Purina One with her which is sold at Sam's Club too and she said she would consider it.

I really do wish I could find something that I know they would eat. Ember is the world's pickiest dog, Kibbles and Bits is the only kibble she has ever eaten before in her life without fighting her to eat it, TBH.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Simply Right EXCEED dog food (Our top choice so far):

Ingredients: Chicken, poultry by-product meal (source of glucosamine), corn meal, corn gluten meal, ground barley, ground whole grain sorghum, brewers rice, animal fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), dried plain beet pulp, ground flaxseed, natural flavor, dried egg product, brewers dried yeast, salt, potassium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfat, ferrous sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, zinc oxide, fructooligosaccarides niacin, Vitamin A supplement, copper sulfate, biotin, d-calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, Vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, Vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate.

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein, Min: 30.0%; Crude Fat, Min: 16.0%; Crude Fiber, Max: 4.0%; Moisture, Max: 12.0%; Linoleic Acid, Min: 2.00%; Calcium, Min: 1.00%; Phosphorus, Min: .80%; Zinc, Min: 150mg/kg; Selenium, Min: .40 mg/kg; Vitamin A, Min: 15.000 IU/kg; Vitamin D, Min: 1000 IU/kg; Vitamin E, Min: 140 IU/kg; Ascorbic Acid (Vit C*), Min: 40 mg/kg; Glucosamine*, Min: 375 mg/kg

Purina One SmartBlend

Ingredients: Chicken (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain wheat, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of vitamin E), soy flakes, soybean meal, animal digest, glycerin, calcium phosphate, caramel color, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, l-lysine monohydrochloride, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, manganese sulfate, niacin, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), sodium selenite

Those are the two dog foods. I am leaning more toward the Simply Right, as it's better quality, but the Purina One Smartblend I trust more as I fed it to Trigger when he was a pup (before I knew much about nutrition) and he did wonderfully on it...


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

I would look into Tractor Supply Company and see what you can get there. I just purchased 4health for my chi there and for 35lbs it was $30 and it works out to be about 140 feedings if you give a cup a day. So it's about $1 a pound, but $0.23 a day. It is a 4 star food so it's a good food, but still wallet friendly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Hollyg123 said:


> I would look into Tractor Supply Company and see what you can get there. I just purchased 4health for my chi there and for 35lbs it was $30 and it works out to be about 140 feedings if you give a cup a day. So it's about $1 a pound, but $0.23 a day. It is a 4 star food so it's a good food, but still wallet friendly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


We don't have a TSC near us, the closest one is nearly an hour away and mom is not willing to drive that far to get dog food.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you checked about buying online? I drive about 40 mins to get to my closest TSC, but I work in the same town as it is in so its not like I'm going out of my way. Hope you guys can figure something out.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Hollyg123 said:


> Have you checked about buying online? I drive about 40 mins to get to my closest TSC, but I work in the same town as it is in so its not like I'm going out of my way. Hope you guys can figure something out.


Mom doesn't want to buy offline either, she just wants to be able to go to the store, grab it, and go.


----------



## Hollyg123 (Oct 30, 2012)

EmberLuvu said:


> Mom doesn't want to buy offline either, she just wants to be able to go to the store, grab it, and go.


I understand that! I prefer to do that as well, less waiting and money.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hollyg123 said:


> I understand that! I prefer to do that as well, less waiting and money.


Actually, depending on the food it is often cheaper to buy it online. For instance, I feed Ziwipeak and have to order it online because the closest store that sells it is an hour away. It is also $5 cheaper to buy it online. It is similar for high quality kibble brand too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear. Times are indeed getting rough, will get rougher still.
KibblesNbits is pretty far down on the totom pole of cheap dog foods
in mho. 
Thats a hard question, guess if I had to maybe I would go with
Perina dog chow. Been around for ages.
I agree, could check any TSC, or feed mill's that sell dog food.
Best luck.
Blessings.


----------

